# 2009 Dik week has been reserved



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 7, 2008)

I just got confirmation that my 2009 week is paid and waiting to be deposited to RCI.


----------



## janej (Mar 7, 2008)

Great.  Do you know which week you got?  I don't think trading power should be the same.  But I want a later week since I have no more vacation days left for 08.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 7, 2008)

i got week 41


----------



## janej (Mar 8, 2008)

That is good.  Thanks!  I was afraid that they would start with week 1.


----------

